# Ignore List.



## Slime (Mar 9, 2020)

I've never had anyone on 'ignore' because I feel the thread would lose some fluidity .................. and I can't really be bothered.
However, it's obviously fairly popular so, I was wondering, how many of you use the Ignore List and how many people do you have on it?
I'm just curious.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 9, 2020)

Never used it. Never would use it.. Such a pointless exercise.. If I don't like someone enough to even think about "ignoring" them, then their opinions carry zero weight and I can quite happily read them with a knowing smile and then never think of them again.. Zen and the art of forum maintenance...


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2020)

im less zen than Bluewolf lol, have 4 or 5 on ignore

it is annoying where a thread makes no sense where you can only see one side and even more annoying when you cant see a thread because its started by someone youve subsequently ignored!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2020)

One and sometimes two (one pops on and off!). Also less zen-like and if I find myself getting constantly irritated then for me the best thing is to remove the cause!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2020)

I don't. I am on a car forum and put a particularly obnoxious bloke on it there, bit of a practice run for here . The problem, as plenty have alluded to, is that it wrecks a thread, it becomes disjointed, so I took him off after a couple of weeks. I learnt the art of passing over his posts without reading them and now I do the same for ones on here I find unpleasant.

I do understand why people use it though. Some posters are hard to ignore and what they post can be both unpleasant and boringly trolling. Shame really but such is social media and forums.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

Yup,I use it and am happy as a pig In muck that the function is there. Ironically I think some of the people that I have had on ignore have had an infraction or two. So in my honest opinion and that’s all it is it 😉. I feel justified. Does it disjoint a thread, of course it does. But does it stress me out reading personal insults. Nope. People tend to forget that in a day and age that copy and paste views are all the rage. Some people especially the old farts, there opinions are based upon experiences. You may well disagree, but you have not walked in there flip flops Which has helped to formulate there view.
Just as a side, when you have someone on ignore if someone replays to there thread you see it on an email. Seeing some of these reply’s endorses my view why I have them on ignore.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

I've only got one, and what a delight having having them on it is. He's the sort of guy if you went to Tenerife, he has been to Elevenarife and  Is and expert on everything no matter what and the classic pedant to boot, i wouldn't mind if he actually had any insight in real life but everything is  from Google i would imagine. he also makes a habbit of replying to most stuff i post, usually disagreeing with what ever i put..

this guy adds nothing to any post, so no loss what so ever


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 9, 2020)

Dont deliberately have anyone on ignore, even if they do my head in. However, I have occaisionally found someone on there, and can only imagine that the forums jumpy nature has sometimes meant someone has been clicked "ignore" rather than what I meant to click on.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 9, 2020)

Just the one who was so opinionated and put on so much BS and totally inaccurate "facts" that I put him on ignore to enjoy the forum more.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 9, 2020)

My ignore list is based on geographic location.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2020)

Nah, I would never put anyone on ignore, that's such a pointless feature. It means threads they've been involved in often don't make any sense, or you see people repeating the same thing that they've said, and it's to absolute zero benefit since I can happily ignore someone talking rubbish with my own volition if I choose to. I can't imagine being so sensitive as to physically block out all of somebody's words to be honest.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2020)

I use it as sometimes life's too short.  And as for having to follow a thread then they ain't exactly Ian Rankin, so you don't need to read every post. I don't feel I lose anything from the threads as I know what they would have said anyway. And as for who's on it then the usual yurt eating bleeding heart liberals who want to do the country down, Bluewolf, Patricks148, Pauldj,


----------



## DaveR (Mar 9, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I use it as sometimes life's too short.  And as for having to follow a thread then they ain't exactly Ian Rankin, so you don't need to read every post. I don't feel I lose anything from the threads as I know what they would have said anyway. And as for who's on it then the usual yurt eating bleeding heart liberals who want to do the country down, Bluewolf, Patricks148, Pauldj, 

Click to expand...

I reckon you might get 3 fewer Christmas cards next year 😉


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2020)

I’ve got 3 or 4, one hasn’t posted for a long time so he may of left, as Hacker says above, easy to work out what they’ll be saying.

Normally the people I have on ignore are the ones I wouldn’t talk to in a social situation anyway.

Happy to be put on ignore as well as it stops some of the borderline cases replying to me.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2020)

I've never put anyone on ignore but might put myself on it as I'm getting older and more opinionated 😋


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 9, 2020)

No one, I just read some things posted on here and laugh and shake my head. Then I move on.
Life's too short.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2020)

Surprised nobody has replied to this yet..........


----------



## Lazkir (Mar 9, 2020)

Did someone say something?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 9, 2020)

Don’t ignore or block anybody on social media. They’re just words. 
If I have to place people in an internet jail then it would probably be time I cancel my ISP.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 9, 2020)

I'd like a league table - who is on ignore most


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd like a league table - who is on ignore most 

Click to expand...

I think it's an easy guess.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 9, 2020)

Never occurred to me, despite the nonsense.
It might seem unfashionable, but I think it's a useful exercise to see the workings of a whole spectrum of opinion.
Know your enemy and all that ;-)


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2020)

It's up to the individual if they want to use it, personally I wouldn't as it makes you appear a bit precious.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2020)

I have 2 on ignore. One takes pedantry to the nth degree!!!!!!!! Yet rarely adds anything constructive to a debate, preferring to just pick holes!!!!!! And another often posts up way past his bed time. Other than that, happy to argue the toss, and buy a beer, with anyone.

 There's also a couple who I rarely bother reading anything they post... one being the forum's Walter Mitty. 

As for if someone has me on ignore... why not, I'm an argumentative old duffer.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Mar 9, 2020)

I've got 3. 1 which I'd classify as one of those that have just discovered internet in general, and forum/social media in general, who just spurts out anything and everything, at anytime and anywhere with no regards to if it's in the right subject, the right section, in the "right" tone or addressing the right people. 

The other 2 I'd say are pure trolls who don't contribute to anything, and I don't believe they've any intention to either. Had I been a moderator I probably would've banned them a long time ago, pointing to the "trolling/flaming" pinned thread.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2020)

Can someone quote this so I can read it please....

Actually got nobody on ignore as I'm perfectly capable of reading what they've written and naturally ignoring it anyway..


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2020)

Can we put fragger on ignore as all he does is moan and he adds nothing to a thread


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			I've only got one, and what a delight having having them on it is. He's the sort of guy if you went to Tenerife, he has been to Elevenarife and  Is and expert on everything no matter what and the classic pedant to boot, i wouldn't mind if he actually had any insight in real life but everything is  from Google i would imagine. he also makes a habbit of replying to most stuff i post, usually disagreeing with what ever i put..

this guy adds nothing to any post, so no loss what so ever

Click to expand...

you've got to love a “billy 2 sheds” 😂


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I reckon you might get 3 fewer Christmas cards next year 😉
		
Click to expand...

So that will be minus 2 then.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 9, 2020)

Out of curiousity, if someone puts you on ignore, do you get a nice message telling you? 
Hate to think that anyone would just be shouting at an empty room


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Out of curiousity, if someone puts you on ignore, do you get a nice message telling you?
Hate to think that anyone would just be shouting at an empty room
		
Click to expand...

they’d still manage to argue though


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2020)

surely we need to know who’s got who on ignore just to make meets a bit more lively


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd like a league table - who is on ignore most 

Click to expand...

Oooh, I'd like that ................................. just to see who's in second place.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Out of curiousity, if someone puts you on ignore, do you get a nice message telling you?
Hate to think that anyone would just be shouting at an empty room
		
Click to expand...

Some people do like to make a song and dance about putting people on ignore 😊


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			Can we put fragger on ignore as all he does is moan and he adds nothing to a thread
		
Click to expand...

Well I think Fraggers great 😝


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2020)

Of course not, I’m not a child who wants to exist in an echo chamber.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 9, 2020)

Censorship, no thanks, we all have an opinion and if you don't agree with others nobody forces you to debate with them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			you've got to love a “billy 2 sheds” 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oi watch it, I've got 2 sheds and my finger i poised


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Oi watch it, I've got 2 sheds and my finger i poised 

Click to expand...

well I’ve got a summer house and a shed!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			well I’ve got a summer house and a shed!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			I've only got one, and what a delight having having them on it is. He's the sort of guy if you went to Tenerife, he has been to Elevenarife and  Is and expert on everything no matter what and the classic pedant to boot, i wouldn't mind if he actually had any insight in real life but everything is  from Google i would imagine. he also makes a habbit of replying to most stuff i post, usually disagreeing with what ever i put..

this guy adds nothing to any post, so no loss what so ever

Click to expand...

thought you were on about me then. Then the penny dropped. I can read it.whoop whoop. 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

Dando said:



			Can we put fragger on ignore as all he does is moan and he adds nothing to a thread
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 9, 2020)

As a guest from abroad, I wouldn't presume to ignore anybody.

In any case, I'd rather know who's calling me a ....whatever.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 9, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			thought you were on about me then. Then the penny dropped. I can read it.whoop whoop. 😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I hate to burst your bubble but you’d still be able to read it if he had you on ignore!!!
I’m sure there is a way to check though. If someone has you on ignore, you won’t be able to PM them. They’ll just bounce back. Try it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			thought you were on about me then. Then the penny dropped. I can read it.whoop whoop. 😂😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

who said that?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2020)

Tried using it periodically but as others have said it ruins the flow of a thread so learning not to bother.  Also irritating that it completely removes threads if you put the thread starter on ignore.

Not using it occasionally brings the added bonus that those you would have on ignore (in my case those I'd consider trolls) post an absolute gem that you would have otherwise missed.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 9, 2020)

Absolutely nobody on my ignore list on here or blocked on any form of social media. Nobody opinion of me, their differing views or even in some cases Walter Mitty brags bother me. People can say what they want I can choose to ignore or reply either way I'll lose no sleep whatsoever.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tried using it periodically but as others have said it ruins the flow of a thread so learning not to bother.  Also irritating that it completely removes threads if you put the thread starter on ignore.

Not using it occasionally brings the added bonus that those you would have on ignore (in my case those I'd consider trolls) post an absolute gem that you would have otherwise missed.  

Click to expand...


thats the only thing that keeps a couple off it lol


----------



## Sats (Mar 9, 2020)

I use it exactly as I would in social situations, if I don't like someone I'd rather not be anywhere near them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2020)

I've no one on ignore, but there's a few I wouldn't want in my company, I want to laugh not argue or be nasty.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

You have to understand that am not the most gifted when it comes to computers. So I was shocked when I realised I had Homer on ignore by mistake. Can only apologise Homer. Dont know how that happened.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			You have to understand that am not the most gifted when it comes to computers. So I was shocked when I realised I had Homer on ignore by mistake. Can only apologise Homer. Dont know how that happened.
		
Click to expand...

i'm sure he will, though i'm not sure the toaster will


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'm sure he will, though i'm not sure the toaster will

Click to expand...

😳🤗👍😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			You have to understand that am not the most gifted when it comes to computers. So I was shocked when I realised I had Homer on ignore by mistake. Can only apologise Homer. Dont know how that happened.
		
Click to expand...

DOH !


----------



## Twire (Mar 9, 2020)

Well I thought this thread would have more than 5 replies 😮😉😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 9, 2020)

Twire said:



			Well I thought this thread would have more than 5 replies 😮😉😁
		
Click to expand...

5 ? I can only see 3


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			5 ? I can only see 3 

Click to expand...


probably a good thing or you'd be handing out more holiday vouchers


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2020)

I'll be very disappointed to find out I'm on anyone's ignore list. 

😂😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I'll be very disappointed to find out I'm not on anyone's ignore list.

😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

A badge of honour


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 9, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A badge of honour 

Click to expand...

A battle wound is how I see it.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 9, 2020)

Out of curiosity I unignored the person I had on ignore, looked at some of their recent posts, decided I made the right choice and put them on ignore again. 😂


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2020)

People don’t put folk on ignore for no good reason. 
My view is that if you are on an ignore list, you need to take a look at yourself and maybe alter your posting style.

The problem is that you don’t know that you are on an ignore list, 

Oh well, I’ll just keep knocking heads together 👍


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 10, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I reckon you might get 3 fewer Christmas cards next year 😉
		
Click to expand...

That will benefit the environment.. 👍


----------



## hovis (Mar 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			People don’t put folk on ignore for no good reason.
My view is that if you are on an ignore list, you need to take a look at yourself and maybe alter your posting style.

The problem is that you don’t know that you are on an ignore list,

Oh well, I’ll just keep knocking heads together 👍
		
Click to expand...

do the mods now who is popular on the ignore list?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2020)

No...........

But we know 😯🤫


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No...........

But we know 😯🤫
		
Click to expand...

It's like Big Brother watching you....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's like Big Brother watching you....

Click to expand...

Chortle , not bad, not bad at all.........for you 😂😂😎


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's like Big Fragger is watching you....

Click to expand...

sorted imurg 😁


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			People don’t put folk on ignore for no good reason.
My view is that if you are on an ignore list, you need to take a look at yourself and maybe alter your posting style.

The problem is that you don’t know that you are on an ignore list,

Oh well, I’ll just keep knocking heads together 👍
		
Click to expand...

Yea but really that’s utter nonsense. It’s people not getting how the real world works and don’t like being challenged on their beliefs. As I said earlier, it’s all about the echo chamber that some people can’t function without.


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yea but really that’s utter nonsense. It’s people not getting how the real world works and don’t like being challenged on their beliefs. As I said earlier, it’s all about the echo chamber that some people can’t function without.
		
Click to expand...

What Fragger said was not *UTTER* nonsense. You using that word is a bit of an overreaction tho. I could understand if you had said 'I don't agree with all that you have just posted' or 'This is not always the case'(or similar) but to use the word UTTER is totally over the top and without context and without applying to only certain situations, is just plain wrong.

I like to apply a filter to my fingers before typing, just as I would in the real world.

Anyway have a good day


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			People don’t put folk on ignore for no good reason.
My view is that if you are on an ignore list, you need to take a look at yourself and maybe alter your posting style.

The problem is that you don’t know that you are on an ignore list,

Oh well, I’ll just keep knocking heads together 👍
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be thinking you wouldn’t be on an ignore list if you or some others weren’t Mod’s


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			What Fragger said was not *UTTER* nonsense. You using that word is a bit of an overreaction tho. I could understand if you had said 'I don't agree with all that you have just posted' or 'This is not always the case'(or similar) but to use the word UTTER is totally over the top and without context and without applying to only certain situations, is just plain wrong.

I like to apply a filter to my fingers before typing, just as I would in the real world.

Anyway have a good day

Click to expand...

Put me on your ignore list if you’re struggling, cha.


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2020)

Put one person on ignore, then ended up replying to someone not realising he was replying to that person(as the last post I could see was mine and his), so learnt from it.


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Put me on your ignore list if you’re struggling, cha.
		
Click to expand...

Do you say that to people in the real world  that you refer to ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yea but really that’s utter nonsense. It’s people not getting how the real world works and don’t like being challenged on their beliefs. As I said earlier, it’s all about the echo chamber that some people can’t function without.
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue that people are not on my ignore list _just_ because they have different views and that no filtering is all very Jonathan Pie.  There are plenty of people I don't ignore that have different views to me on many things, in fact a majority of posters do on some subjects and I genuinely have learnt, and at times understood why people with different views to mine have their views.  It's that the odd one or two are just tedious and are not so much challenging my beliefs as boring me senseless and are the type of people I'd run a mile to avoid in real life. So I take the opportunity to avoid them in the virtual world. I am sure the vast majority of people would be fine to have a round with once you meet them, but at the same time I am sure there are one or two people who I'd cross the course to avoid, some truly tedious people do play golf as well.  And I'm sure some feel the same way about me which is fair enough.

I find it equally as sad when I see grown adults point scoring and bickering like 9 year olds post after post mostly trying to score points and have the last word, as some may find it when people put others on ignore.  I'm sure I have fallen down that rabbit hole myself at times where as now I just put them on ignore as to not get drawn in.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			Do you say that to people in the real world  that you refer to ?
		
Click to expand...

People in the real world seem more capable of discussing strong views without having a hissy fit when they’re questioned.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'd argue that people are not on my ignore list _just_ because they have different views and that no filtering is all very Jonathan Pie.  There are plenty of people I don't ignore that have different views to me on many things, in fact a majority of posters do on some subjects and I genuinely have learnt, and at times understood why people with different views to mine have their views.  It's that the odd one or two are just tedious and are not so much challenging my beliefs as boring me senseless and are the type of people I'd run a mile to avoid in real life. So I take the opportunity to avoid them in the virtual world. I am sure the vast majority of people would be fine to have a round with once you meet them, but at the same time I am sure there are one or two people who I'd cross the course to avoid, some truly tedious people do play golf as well.  And I'm sure some feel the same way about me which is fair enough.

I find it equally as sad when I see grown adults point scoring and bickering like 9 year olds post after post mostly trying to score points and have the last word, as some may find it when people put others on ignore.  I'm sure I have fallen down that rabbit hole myself at times where as now I just put them on ignore as to not get drawn in.
		
Click to expand...

👍

and just to add, Ave already missed some views looking at the post count. Not made the topic any worse for me. 😁


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			People in the real world seem more capable of discussing strong views without having a hissy fit when they’re questioned.
		
Click to expand...

I will respectively withdrew, as it doesn't seem to possible to have a grown up discussion unless someone agrees with you. Totally over the top comments, hissy fit, strong view, that are there to wind up/troll.

And do not wish to be drawn into such tit for tat.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			I will respectively withdrew, as it doesn't seem to possible to have a grown up discussion unless someone agrees with you. Totally over the top comments, hissy fit, strong view, that are there to wind up/troll.

And do not wish to be drawn into such tit for tat.
		
Click to expand...

So you disagree and now take the moral high ground. That’s another one on the list then.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			What Fragger said was not *UTTER* nonsense. You using that word is a bit of an overreaction tho. I could understand if you had said 'I don't agree with all that you have just posted' or 'This is not always the case'(or similar) but to use the word UTTER is totally over the top and without context and without applying to only certain situations, is just plain wrong.

I like to apply a filter to my fingers before typing, just as I would in the real world.

Anyway have a good day

Click to expand...

Personally I think that if someone got upset by another user saying they were talking 'utter nonsense' then an internet forum isn't for them. That's a pretty mild comment in the grand scheme of things. If you're someone who likes to debate a variety of topics then that should be water off a duck's back, because there will always be someone who disagrees with you. And I also hate when people are _overly _polite. Like when football managers say things like "No disrespect to.. whoever" - just say what you mean, this culture of qualifying phrases to protect people's feelings is annoying to me.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 10, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			People don’t put folk on ignore for no good reason.
My view is that if you are on an ignore list, you need to take a look at yourself and maybe *alter your posting style.*

The problem is that you don’t know that you are on an ignore list,

Oh well, I’ll just keep knocking heads together 👍
		
Click to expand...

Posting style alone doesn't get you on an ignore list. There is a person on here who talks a load of sense at times, comes across as a thoroughly nice person, I just can't be bothered to wade through 84 paragraphs to see their point which in my opinion could have been made in 1 or 2 sentences. I just don't read their replies now, I skim read or just basically ignore. 

Kellfire is spot on.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 10, 2020)

yes I use it, I have 3 people on it.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 10, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			People in the real world seem more capable of discussing strong views without having a hissy fit when they’re questioned.
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never met my Missus


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 10, 2020)

Had to check how to do it, no one on my list. 

Life is to short to worry about other peoples insecurities or whether they are an argumentative prig.


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Personally I think that if someone got upset by another user saying they were talking 'utter nonsense' then an internet forum isn't for them. That's a pretty mild comment in the grand scheme of things. If you're someone who likes to debate a variety of topics then that should be water off a duck's back, because there will always be someone who disagrees with you. And I also hate when people are _overly _polite. Like when football managers say things like "No disrespect to.. whoever" - just say what you mean, this culture of qualifying phrases to protect people's feelings is annoying to me.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't upset, or having a hissy fit or anything else.  Blimely I hope I don't come across like that in my posts and hope I have never been on anyones ignore list, as I wind them up, I am not on here for that. If I have will have to try to change my posting style.

I simply didn't agree with KF post, which I posted about, fairly simple in my eyes. If you or Kellfire wish to twist my post to mean something else, then I pass it back to yourselves.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2020)

DRW said:



			I wasn't upset, or having a hissy fit or anything else.  Blimely I hope I don't come across like that in my posts and hope I have never been on anyones ignore list, as I wind them up, I am not on here for that. If I have will have to try to change my posting style.

I simply didn't agree with KF post, which I posted about, fairly simple in my eyes. If you or Kellfire wish to twist my post to mean something else, then I pass it back to yourselves.

Click to expand...

I thought you were saying using phrases like 'utter nonsense' and 'hissy fit' are what get people on ignore lists. Never mind if not. I didn't say anything about your posts. I just meant on a general level people should expect differing opinions and disagreements on a discussion forum and not simply block those they don't approve of.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It's like Big Brother watching you....

Click to expand...

Because you need watching. 😁


----------



## NearHull (Mar 11, 2020)

I was confident I didn’t have anyone on my ignore list, but checked anyway and there was one!  Unignored now, sorry unnamed person. Don’t know how it happened.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2020)

NearHull said:



			I was confident I didn’t have anyone on my ignore list, but checked anyway and there was one!  Unignored now, sorry unnamed person. Don’t know how it happened.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I did with Homer. 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			That’s what I did with Homer. 😂
		
Click to expand...

All good buddy


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			That’s what I did with Homer. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Have you caught up on the 10,000 posts you missed ?


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2020)

richart said:



			Have you caught up on the 10,000 posts you missed ?

Click to expand...

was only a couple of days then


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2020)

richart said:



			Have you caught up on the 10,000 posts you missed ?

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😳😂😂😂😂😂

god knows how it happened, I did think he was on his hols.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2020)

How do you check if you have got anyone on your ignore list? I haven't put anyone on it deliberately but there are a couple of posters that I haven't seen any posts from recently. Originally I thought they were on a Fragger enforced holiday but now wonder if I've had a fat finger moment on my phone and have ignored them.


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			How do you check if you have got anyone on your ignore list? I haven't put anyone on it deliberately but there are a couple of posters that I haven't seen any posts from recently. Originally I thought they were on a Fragger enforced holiday but now wonder if I've had a fat finger moment on my phone and have ignored them.
		
Click to expand...


click on your own icon top right, will have a privacy section, if it says ignoring then you are, click on it and it will tell you who


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			click on your own icon top right, will have a privacy section, if it says ignoring then you are, click on it and it will tell you who
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Just done that and it said "ignoring" but when I clicked on it it said "You are not currently ignoring any members". Maybe the couple of people I was wondering about are on a Fragger holiday after all.


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers. Just done that and it said "ignoring" but when I clicked on it it said "You are not currently ignoring any members". Maybe the couple of people I was wondering about are on a Fragger holiday after all.
		
Click to expand...


one of them is for sure lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			one of them is for sure lol
		
Click to expand...

Is that why it's been very pleasant on here for a few days?


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			one of them is for sure lol
		
Click to expand...

I will be seeing one at Porthcawl if anyone wants a message passed on.


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2020)

richart said:



			I will be seeing one at Porthcawl if anyone wants a message passed on.

Click to expand...

hes not gonna be a happy bunny based on the football im watching


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2020)

richart said:



			I will be seeing one at Porthcawl if anyone wants a message passed on.

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 I wouldn’t say” you’ll never walk alone”


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yea but really that’s utter nonsense. It’s people not getting how the real world works and don’t like being challenged on their beliefs. As I said earlier, it’s all about the echo chamber that some people can’t function without.
		
Click to expand...

Do you exclude yourself from these people in you're 'real world' (What ever that is?) and if so is it because of your echo chamber that you cant function without?
Just asking for a friend


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Do you exclude yourself from these people and if so is it because of your echo chamber you cant function without?
Just asking for a friend 

Click to expand...

I’ve got no one on my ignore list. I’m happy to passionately discuss important issues without shielding myself from views I find ridiculous or even abhorrent. It also doesn’t really cloud my view of the person in general away from their beliefs, unless it’s something which clearly defines them as a person - that’s something I think brexit highlighted for me in that some people are truly incredibly selfish and care about them and their own only with no compassion for other people. But I’ll still interact with those people. I’d still play golf with them. I don’t need to pretend their views don’t exist.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I’ve got no one on my ignore list. I’m happy to passionately discuss important issues without shielding myself from views I find ridiculous or even abhorrent. It also doesn’t really cloud my view of the person in general away from their beliefs, unless it’s something which clearly defines them as a person - that’s something *I think brexit highlighted for me in that some people are truly incredibly selfish and care about them and their own only with no compassion for other people.* But I’ll still interact with those people. I’d still play golf with them. I don’t need to pretend their views don’t exist.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly agree with the part in Bold.  So many decided to ignore a democratic vote and pursue their personal beliefs because they felt they knew better.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			I certainly agree with the part in Bold.  So many decided to ignore a democratic vote and pursue their personal beliefs because they felt they knew better.
		
Click to expand...

Let’s not go there again, eh?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Let’s not go there again, eh?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not.  But you started it


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2020)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers. Just done that and it said "ignoring" but when I clicked on it it said "You are not currently ignoring any members". Maybe the couple of people I was wondering about are on a Fragger holiday after all.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking exactly the same.
Just checked and confirmed that I'm not accidentally ignoring anybody.
How long is he 'on holiday' for?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			Was thinking exactly the same.
Just checked and confirmed that I'm not accidentally ignoring anybody.
How long is he 'on holiday' for?
		
Click to expand...

Should be back in the pack by now......


----------



## User20204 (Mar 12, 2020)

Grown men putting other grown men on an ignore list, how very embarrassing.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Grown men putting other grown men on an ignore list, how very embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

For who and why. Do you accept every friend request on social media


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			For who and why. *Do you accept every friend request on social media*

Click to expand...

What has that got to do with a GM forum debate? 

Surely its like being in a clubhouse or a pub, you can politely acknowledge someone but don't have to interact you can elect to sit elsewhere or in different company. If you simply ignore someone you are more likely thought to be an ignorant so and so.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			For who and why. Do you accept every friend request on social media
		
Click to expand...

His mistake is assuming everyone on on here is a grown man/acts adult like 😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't have anyone on Ignore as I want to know if I've really upset anyone as I really don't intend to.  I might well (and do regularly) post stuff that others strongly disagree with - or think is stupid or ill-informed - and so I accept that i can certainly irritate - but I don't post with intent to upset.  I need to know when I do


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What has that got to do with a GM forum debate?

Surely its like being in a clubhouse or a pub, you can politely acknowledge someone but don't have to interact you can elect to sit elsewhere or in different company. If you simply ignore someone you are more likely thought to be an ignorant so and so.
		
Click to expand...

Unless of course in real life you could actually tell the person what you really think of them face to face and why you choose to ignore them, on here you can’t, so to save a ban etc, imo, it’s best to completely ignore and not even read what some say, and for it to go both ways.

Happy to debate with anyone, but I’d rather I was ignored than get the the one “smart a55” comment from some who then won’t debate or believe answer any follow on questions.

I prefer to treat people on here as I would if I met them, not hide behind the keyboard.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2020)

You have answered t



Jacko_G said:



			What has that got to do with a GM forum debate? 

Surely its like being in a clubhouse or a pub, you can politely acknowledge someone but don't have to interact you can elect to sit elsewhere or in different company. If you simply ignore someone you are more likely thought to be an ignorant so and so.
		
Click to expand...

You have answered your own point, some people dont do " politely acknowledge" on this site. Hence why Infractions are given out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2020)

I've had/have a small few on ignore, should add another one or two actually.

All of them have one thing in common. They cant discuss football for what it is and try and score cheap points by bringing football disasters into it, like Heysel or Hillsborough. I think it says more about the keyboard warrior/coward/troll than it does about me when they are happy to use the deaths of over 130 people as cheap bait. If they were dealt with properly I could deal with it, but normally ends up with me getting an infraction or warning, as I react. Some of it is truly disgusting. 

Other than that have never put anyone on ignore for any other reason.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2020)

When I go to mexico to work on me Tash, am coming off the forum for 2 weeks and  letting Bezerk and paul speak for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			When I go to mexico to work on me Tash, am coming off the forum for 2 weeks and  letting Bezerk and paul speak for me.
		
Click to expand...

Ban ahoy then 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 12, 2020)

I chose the ignore button on one person as they contributed nothing (IMO) and just spouted twaddle.  I come on here for constructive chat and banter.  I'm happy to listen to various sides but when somebody basically uses this forum as a sounding board for their own prejudices and doesn't listen or chooses to ignore the actual facts presented to them as it doesn't suit there view on life, then I just decided that seeing their posts spoiled my enjoyment so I put them on ignore.  Now that's my choice and is something I did as a last resort but the Ignore button is there for a reason and if people want to use it, or not, that's their choice as well.  It doesn't make them better or worse people.
Of course, there are some on here who, I believe, like to be contrary just for the sake of it.  That's fine, I don't have an issue with that.  I just sometimes wish they read the entire post before responding, or not use one line totally out of context.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ban ahoy then 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

😳🧐😂😂


----------



## bobmac (Mar 12, 2020)

I have a few that come and go.
I'm allergic to repetitive despondent waffle


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			You have answered t
You have answered your own point, some people dont do " politely acknowledge" on this site. Hence why Infractions are given out.
		
Click to expand...

Infractions are given to some.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 12, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Infractions are given to some.
		
Click to expand...

Only given to some along with warnings with no basis depending on who seems to be the poster.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.
		
Click to expand...

This is a golf forum. The most violent thing most on here could do would be to hide someones sanatogen, werthers and subscriptions to Saga magazine.....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.
		
Click to expand...

I vaguely remember someone coming out with the old "if you ever come to my town" line, was kind of laughable and pathetic really 🤣


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.
		
Click to expand...

You get the odd Google/Twitter quoting know it all trying to bore people into submission but fortunately keyboard diarrhoea and the current shortage of toilet rolls aren't related.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 12, 2020)

I think people should name who they have on ignore 😉


----------



## Crow (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2020)

DaveR said:



			I think people should name who they have on ignore 😉
		
Click to expand...

League table. 

I suspect I may be in the Champions League position. 

🙈😂


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Grown men putting other grown men on an ignore list, how very embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not embarrassed, just as there are some people I wouldn’t want to spend the afternoon with on the golf course nor in the bar. I get to chose who I spend my time with and listening to, both in real life and ‘virtually.’


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.
		
Click to expand...

On another Golf Forum I know of one.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			I’m not embarrassed, ’
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			OK, I'm embarrassed for you.
		
Click to expand...

I'm embarrassed that you're embarrassed that he's embarrassed. It's embarrassing...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mostly handbags from wind bags who are brave on the key boards, a few have been Fraggered for ever, but usually re-incarnated several times


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			OK, I'm embarrassed for you.
		
Click to expand...

Saves me bothering being embarrassed, which I’m not bothered nor embarrassed... cheers


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

Can anyone read this?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Can anyone read this?
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			No
		
Click to expand...

Was asking for a friend who may have me on ignore.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Can anyone read this?
		
Click to expand...

Who said that


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2020)

If I had anyone on ignore, this thread would be short, and unfathomable.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Who said that 

Click to expand...

Probably best to ignore it


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Where have posts 137, 139 and 142 gone  .


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Where have posts 137, 139 and 142 gone  .
		
Click to expand...

To the moon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

And post 144


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			And post 144 

Click to expand...

 Why not just do it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Why not just do it.
		
Click to expand...

1st ever ad on ITV was for SR


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			1st ever ad on ITV
		
Click to expand...

Yes SR toothpaste.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes SR toothpaste.
		
Click to expand...

Thought that would bring a smile to your face


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 12, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Thought that would bring a smile to your face 

Click to expand...

Did you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Did you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 13, 2020)

williamalex1 said:





Click to expand...


Well played sir


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just wondering... down the years, have any arguments on here deteriorated into threats of violence? I used to visit the old BBC 606 football forums from time to time and the keyboard warriors often went down that route.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen a few “Would you say that to my face?” posts bandied about on here which are clearly thinly veiled threats but yet to hear of any actual argybargy at a meet up or anything like that.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 13, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Thought that would bring a smile to your face 

Click to expand...

Who are you talking to?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Who are you talking to?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leftie (Mar 13, 2020)

All getting a bit silly now.  Surely _somebody_  is going to reply to the OP


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I’ve seen a few “Would you say that to my face?” posts bandied about on here which are clearly thinly veiled threats but yet to hear of any actual argybargy at a meet up or anything like that.
		
Click to expand...

Most that go to meets arent keyboard warriors though or social misfits.

The biggest wind up merchants seem to be the ones that wouldnt say some stuff to other people's faces, or are very sad people.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2020)

It's tough - my wife has me on her Ignore List


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Most that go to meets arent keyboard warriors though or social misfits.

The biggest wind up merchants seem to be the ones that wouldnt say some stuff to other people's faces, or are very sad people.
		
Click to expand...

How do you figure that out? What makes someone a "social misfit" from what they post on a golf forum?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			How do you figure that out? What makes someone a "social misfit" from what they post on a golf forum?
		
Click to expand...

Probably the likes of us that haven't attended meets or doesn't agree with the regular crew


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 13, 2020)

Can I put the bloody CV on ignore


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Most that go to meets arent keyboard warriors though or social misfits.

The biggest wind up merchants seem to be the ones that wouldnt say some stuff to other people's faces, or are very sad people.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and you’re one of the people I seem to remember saying it to someone.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Probably the likes of us that haven't attended meets or doesn't agree with the regular crew
		
Click to expand...

Meets are great fun generally. Never been to a bad one though a couple of people seemed to try to ruin a couple I went on with their overly aggressive demeanour off the course.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Probably the likes of us that haven't attended meets or doesn't agree with the regular crew
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its quite sad how some get labelled or branded for "disagreeing" or having the audacity to go against the grain.

I've probably argued with 99% (maybe more  ) of people on here but would happily play golf with 98% of these people and welcome them at my place for a knock.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Most that go to meets arent keyboard warriors though or social misfits.

The biggest wind up merchants seem to be the ones that wouldnt say some stuff to other people's faces, or are very sad people.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to give it the Big-en on here more than anyone. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2020)

Someone threatened to fill me in via PM. Told him I’d meet him halfway, save on his petrol. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2020)

therod said:



			Someone threatened to fill me in via PM. Told him I’d meet him halfway, save on his petrol. 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I sat there for ages and you never turned up....... just a green Sharpie on a park bench 😉


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I sat there for ages and you never turned up....... just a green Sharpie on a park bench 😉
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not got a death wish Chris, you being a war veteran and all!!!!.………


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2020)

………wait for it!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2020)

Kick his arse Chris 😂


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2020)

………Boer War!!! 💥


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 13, 2020)

therod said:



			I’ve not got a death wish Chris, you being *a war veteran *and all!!!!.………
		
Click to expand...

Napoleonic or Crimean?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 13, 2020)

Flipping heck, TheRod is still alive. Welcome back.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Flipping heck, TheRod is still alive. Welcome back.
		
Click to expand...

 👍hotel California


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Flipping heck, TheRod is still alive. Welcome back.
		
Click to expand...

Not for long,not when Big Chris D is finished with him 👊🏻


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2020)

I don’t post as much as I used to, being a very quiet, shy, introvert that struggles with confrontation, I don’t like threads that turn ugly, so I just stay away from those topics that will obviously descend into spats, my Christian fish emblem as seen on my golf balls is a sign for peace, and love thy neighbor 😏


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t post as much as I used to, being a very quiet, shy, introvert that struggles with confrontation, I don’t like threads that turn ugly, so I just stay away from those topics that will obviously descend into spats, my Christian fish emblem as seen on my golf balls is a sign for peace, and love thy neighbor 😏
		
Click to expand...

That's beautiful. 👍


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2020)

therod said:



			I’ve not got a death wish Chris, you being a war veteran and all!!!!.………
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Crimea was a messy business, they dont like it up em .......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			Yep and you’re one of the people I seem to remember saying it to someone.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because it was true.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			How do you figure that out? What makes someone a "social misfit" from what they post on a golf forum?
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about trolls.

The same type on twitter, facebook. The type who would troll parents whose kids have just died in tragic circumstances and the like. They get some sort of kick out of it. I would have thought in yiur line of work, you would come across them now and again. They have no life, so try to make other peoples lives even more unbearable.


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2020)

Leftie said:



			All getting a bit silly now.  Surely _somebody_  is going to reply to the OP
		
Click to expand...

Hey Leftie, I've had three replies so far so all's good in Slime's virtual world.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			Hey Leftie, I've had three replies so far so all's good in Slime's virtual world. 

Click to expand...

But I've posted 46 repl ................ I get it 😣


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2020)

Fish said:



			I don’t post as much as I used to, being a very quiet, shy, introvert that struggles with confrontation, I don’t like threads that turn ugly, so I just stay away from those topics that will obviously descend into spats, my Christian fish emblem as seen on my golf balls is a sign for peace, and love thy neighbor 😏
		
Click to expand...

I understand the first 9 words but after that....hell, you've lost me


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I understand the first 9 words but after that....hell, you've lost me 

Click to expand...

I've reported the post to the Advertising Standards Authority


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 13, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm talking about trolls.

The same type on twitter, facebook. The type who would troll parents whose kids have just died in tragic circumstances and the like. They get some sort of kick out of it. I would have thought in yiur line of work, you would come across them now and again. They have no life, so try to make other peoples lives even more unbearable.
		
Click to expand...

I must have missed a few posts on here then.

👍


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 13, 2020)

The ignore list is there to be used, as I have said before I use it on every forum I am on.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Most that go to meets arent keyboard warriors though or social misfits.

The biggest wind up merchants seem to be the ones that wouldnt say some stuff to other people's faces, or are very sad people.
		
Click to expand...

thats not the case though, some of the biggest trolls on here, do nothing but brag about how they go to all the meets, pleanty as well making snide comments and then wouldn't say boo to a  goose to your face


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thats not the case though, some of the biggest trolls on here, do nothing but brag about how they go to all the meets, pleanty as well making snide comments and then wouldn't say boo to a  goose to your face
		
Click to expand...

Honk! I mean Booo 😄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

If there's a place U could do with an ignore list it's Ebay, so I can block certain sellers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			thats not the case though, some of the biggest trolls on here, do nothing but brag about how they go to all the meets, pleanty as well making snide comments and then wouldn't say boo to a  goose to your face
		
Click to expand...

I said most, not all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2020)

I’d like to be able to see who has me on ignore, no problem with it, at least then I could avoid answering their posts or threads and wasting both our time.


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2020)

Who said that?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’d like to be able to see who has me on ignore, no problem with it, at least then I could avoid answering their posts or threads and wasting both our time.
		
Click to expand...

Just a thought...

If someone posts up something that's inaccurate or is heavily biased, why would you not reply? Your reply will be seen by others and could reply to your post, some of which might sway you or in their reply might push the OP to thinking differently.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Just a thought...

If someone posts up something that's inaccurate or is heavily biased, why would you not reply? Your reply will be seen by others and could reply to your post, some of which might sway you or in their reply might push the OP to thinking differently.
		
Click to expand...

True, but happy to accept the poster isn’t interested in a reply from me.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 15, 2020)

Hmmm I don't use the ignore function, but I skip past anything by tashyboy, hobbit, Liverpoolphil and homerjsimpson to name a few.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Hmmm I don't use the ignore function, but I skip past anything by tashyboy, hobbit, Liverpoolphil and homerjsimpson to name a few.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are beingca bit harsh on Hobbit, looking at that list!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I think you are beingca bit harsh on Hobbit, looking at that list!
		
Click to expand...

I agree,if he’d said me I could understand 😊


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2020)

Or even Fish 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or even Fish 🤷‍♂️😂
		
Click to expand...

👆


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I agree,if he’d said me I could understand 😊
		
Click to expand...

He said ‘to name a few’, who’s to say you’re not on his list 😏


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2020)

Fish said:



			He said ‘to name a few’, who’s to say you’re not on his list 😏
		
Click to expand...

Who’s to say you’re not 😝


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Who’s to say you’re not 😝
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t assume I wasn’t, unlike you, anyway, I’m a 😇


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 15, 2020)

Fish said:



			I didn’t assume I wasn’t, unlike you, anyway, I’m a 😇
		
Click to expand...

Cough, cough, Hack, cough

It’s ok I haven’t got corona, just an unexpected coughing fit,.........
I’m ok now 😂😂😂😂🤔🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2020)

Fish said:



			I didn’t assume I wasn’t, unlike you, anyway, I’m a 😇
		
Click to expand...

Self praise is no recommendation Fishy 😂


----------



## DaveR (Mar 16, 2020)

I've just used the ignore button for the first time, quite satisfying really. One person less to put up with 😊


----------

